# لماذا تذهب جائزة نوبل للمسنين؟



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2021)

*لماذا تذهب جائزة نوبل للمسنين؟  “.

من الملاحظ أنّ الغالبية العظمى من الفائزين بجوائز نوبل في السنوات الأخيرة كبار في السن، ربما حالات نادرة مثل “ملالا يوسفزاي“، قد حصلت على جائزة نوبل في سن صغير، حيث تعد ملالا، أصغر حائزة على نوبل في سن السابعة عشر عام 2014. لكنها كانت في السلام وليس العلوم. مع ذلك، حصل عليها “لورانس براج” في الفيزياء عام 1915 عندما كان يبلغ من العمر 25 عامًا. إضافة إلى “فيرنر هايزنبرغ” الذي حصل على نوبل للفيزياء في سن الواحد والثلاثين عام 1932. وتبعه “بول ديراك”، عام 1933، عندما حصل على نوبل للفيزياء أيضًا في الواحد والثلاثين من عمره. وغيرهم من العلماء صغار السن.


  توضيح لأعمار الحاصلين على جائزة نوبل على مر السنوات. لكن في الوقت الراهن، نلاحظ أغلب الحاصلين عليها كبار السن، تزداد أعمارهم عن 45 عامًا، وكان أكبرهم “جون جودنوف”، الذي حصل على نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2019 في سن الـ97. وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه..

لماذا تذهب جائزة نوبل للمسنين خلال الوقت الراهن؟
في الحقيقة، تتعدد الأسباب التي تجعل جائزة نوبل صعبة المنال، ولا يستطيع أي عالم الحصول عليها بسهولة، من ضمن هذه الأسباب:

منافسة شرسة

 منذ ما يقرب من قرن مضى، كان هناك 1000 عالم فيزيائي، لكن الآن يقترب عددهم من المليون، كذلك في المجالات الأخرى، ازداد عدد العلماء والباحثين بصورة ملحوظة، ربما لزيادة أعداد سكان الأرض، أو اتجاه الناس نحو العلم خلال المائة عام الماضية، فقد حدثت ثورة هائلة في العلوم والتكنولوجيا لم يسبق لها مثيل، ما يجعل المنافسة شرسة إلى حد كبير والاختيار صعب في ظل الابتكارات والاكتشافات الكثيرة التي تصدر يوميًا.

لأن قائمة الانتظار طويلة
مع زيادة عدد العلماء، تزداد الاكتشافات والاختراعات المرشحة للجنة نوبل، وقد يتطلب الأمر سنوات طويلة، ما يضع العديد من العلماء في قائمة الانتظار، ريثما تقرر اللجنة أنّ هذا الابتكار مفيد ويستحق بجدارة الجائزة.

على سبيل المثال جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 2021، حصل عليها كل من: بنيامين ليست وديفيد ماكميلان. كلاهما نشر البحث الذي بسببه حصلا على نوبل في بداية عام 2000، وفازا بالجائزة بعدها بنحو 21 عامًا. وغيرهما الكثير من النماذج التي استطاعت الوصول إلى نوبل بعد سنوات طويلة من اكتشافاتهم. حيث تنتظر اللجنة لترى مدى فعالية هذه الابتكارات وتأثيرها عندما تُطبق على أرض الواقع. هذا بالطبع يستغرق سنوات طويلة جدًا.

الثورة العلمية بدأت بالشباب
يقول ألبرت أينشتاين:

“إنّ الشخص الذي لم يقدم مساهمته للعلوم قبل سن الثلاثين، لن يقدم شيئًا على الاطلاق”

ربما إذا كان أينشتاين حيًا إلى يومًا هذا، لسخر من مقولته هذه، لكن في نفس الوقت، إنّ ما قاله، يعكس طبيعة المجتمع العلمي، خاصة الفيزيائي في عصره الذي امتلأ بالعلماء الشباب الذين قدموا للعلوم أعظم الاكتشافات حتى يومنا هذا. حيث ظهرت ميكانيكا الكم في مطلع القرن العشرين، واهتم بها العلماء الشباب.

  ”. لقد حققت ثورة وجدلًا واسعًا في المجتمع العلمي. وكان من ضمن المهتمين بها فيرنر هايزنبرغ الذي حصل بسبب اكتشافاته فيها على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء في سن الـ 31، حيث كانت لجنة علماء نوبل وقتها تولي اهتمامًا لهذه النظرية التي أثارت مناقشات مشهورة بين العلماء، أشهرها مراسلات بور وأينشتاين.

اقرأ أيضًا: الأنظمة المعقدة والنماذج المناخية تتوَّج بنوبل للفيزياء: فما الذي عرفناه عن هذه الأبحاث حتى الآن؟

لا بد من مساهمة جديدة
 ، يزداد عدد الأوراق البحثية المنشورة سنويًا بنسبة 4% بين عامي 2008 و2018. بينما أشار تقرير منشور في مجلة “Nature” العالمية في 2016 إلى ارتفاع عدد الأوراق البحثية بنسبة (8-9) % كل عام. في مجال الطب الحيوي، يزيد عدد الأبحاث المنشورة في قاعدة بيانات موقع PubMed عن مليون بحث سنويًا، أي ورقتين بحثيتين في الدقيقة الواحدة.

بين هذا العدد الضخم من الأبحاث، نادرًا ما يكون بحث جديد بارزًا لدرجة إثارة الضجة حوله. وهذا منطقي، خاصة عند مقارنة عدد العلماء اليوم، بهؤلاء الذين عاشوا في أوائل القرن الماضي. كان الطريق واسعًا أمامهم، ولديهم فرص لاطلاع عدد كبير من الناس على ما يقدمون من أبحاث وكانوا مشهورين ولكل منهم اسم في سن الشباب. أما الآن، وفي ظل هذا الكم الهائل من الأبحاث، يستغرق الباحث فترة طويلة للاطلاع على ما توصل إليه السابقون في مجاله، والإلمام بكل جوانب المعرفة المطلوبة، إضافة إلى مزيد من المجهود والبحث والتدقيق والتفكير للوصول إلى مساهمة علمية جديدة، قادرة على إحداث ثورة في مجال العلوم والحياة عمومًا.

نلاحظ أيضًا أنّ هناك العديد من الشباب يحصلون على نوبل في سن الشباب، لكن هذا في حالة جائزة نوبل للسلام والأعمال الإنسانية. وعند النظر في هذه الجائزة، نجد أنها لا تحتاج لتحصيل علم أو معرفة مثل الجوائز الممنوحة في العلوم والأدب والاقتصاد، والتي تحتاج إلى بحث طويل ودقيق.

لكن في الكواليس قوانين صارمة
قال ألفريد نوبل بشأن الجائزة أنها:

“لأولئك الذين أعطوا البشرية أكبر فائدة”

كان الراحل نوبل يقصد أنّ الجائزة تذهب للاكتشافات العظيمة خلال العام السابق للجائزة، ولكن تنازلت اللجنة عن هذا الشرط منذ زمن، وصارت تنتظر لفترة طويلة حتى ترى مدى فائدة هذه الاكتشافات، ربما لأنّ العلم دائم العطاء ولا يتوقف عن النمو. ولأنّ هناك قوانين صارمة تحتم على اللجنة عدم منح الجائزة لشخص متوفي، قد تستعجل إعطاءها لبعض الأشخاص على قائمة الانتظار، لربما لا يكونون معنا العام المقبل وهم يستحقون الجائزة فعلًا.

اقرأ أيضًا: نوبل في الطب والفسيولوجي 2021.. لماذا نشعر بالحرارة والبرودة؟

والنساء أقل نصيبًا من الرجل في الفوز
كانت ماري كوري هي أول امرأة تفوز بجائزة نوبل عام 1903 في الفيزياء. لكن هناك قبل ذلك، لم تكن لتحصل عليها، حتى احتج زوجها وباحث آخر ورفضا قبول الجائزة على أن تحصل عليها ماري لأنها هي الأحق، حيث وجدا اللجنة تتأخر في الرد على طلب ترشيحها منذ 1902 (لاحظ خلال هذه الفترة، كانت الجائزة تعطى لإسهامات العلماء خلال العام السابق للجائزة).

وعند النظر في سجلات نوبل، نجد أنّ الأغلبية الساحقة للحصول على الجائزة، كانوا من الرجال! هل كانت تتعمد اللجنة تجاهل النساء كما تكهن بعض الناس أم ماذا؟


  توضيح لأعداد الرجال الحائزين على نوبل مقابل النساء. حسنًا، في عام 2019، نُشرت دراسة في مجلة “Humanities and Social Sciences Communications”، للبحث عن أسباب انخفاض أعداد النساء الحاصلات على نوبل نسبة إلى الرجال. خلصت الدراسة إلى بعض الاحتمالات:

الحياة الأسرية، حيث تقل احتمالية زواج أو إنجاب الحاصلات على نوبل.
قد يكون العمل الأكاديمي أقل جاذبية للنساء.
يحصل الرجال على دعم أكثر من النساء في العمل الأكاديمي.
كل هذه الأسباب، تدعم الرجال للإنتاج الغزير عن النساء، ما يجعل الغالبية العظمى من الفائزين رجالًا.

وأخيرًا.. لا شك في أنّ جائزة نوبل شرف لأي شخص يحصل عليها، أتذكر عندما كنت في صفوف كلية العلوم، أخبرنا أحد الأساتذة عن أحد العلماء الذي حقق اكتشافًا ثوريًا في العلم أثناء القرن الماضي، وذكر أنه استحق نوبل بجدارة وحصل عليها بالفعل، وقال على سبيل المزاح، من يحصل على نوبل، لا يريد شيئًا آخر من الدنيا، لقد وصل إلى قمة المجد في العلوم! لكن مسألة ذهابها للمسنين أمر ليس محمودًا لدى بعض الناس، خاصة صديقنا “نيكلاس” الذي يريد رسم لوحات للشباب الحاصلين على نوبل.*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2022)

اشكرك جدااا للمعلومات الجميلة


----------

